# DIDN'T SEE this Coming...HAHA



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

well when we were debating the minimum wage increase.... I said this over and over again..... now it is starting to come true..

When will people learn that money doesn't just fall out of the sky. It has to come from somewhere.

Again I know minimum wage you can't live off of. But those jobs are stepping stones for people to move into the work force and move upward and onward.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/companie ... id=DELLDHP



> NEW YORK (TheStreet) -- Devouring a McDonald's Big Mac or a Chipotle burrito is on a fast-track to becoming a luxury for many U.S. consumers.
> 
> It's not as crazy as it sounds, given the surging costs for beef and, above all else, hourly workers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The problem is the average voter today is a greedy ******. Like my favorite T shirt says "I'm not politically correct, but I am correct".

I see auto correct didn't like me using the word r e t a r d.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman....

The problem I see is the average voter is a "me first" type person. If it benefits them that is all they care about. They don't look at the big picture. People forget that social programs need to be funded.... how those get funded is by taxes. People also call big corporations greedy. Hmmmm.... lets think about this. If you as a person was making $50,000 and used to living off it then all of a sudden some laws change and you are not making $30,000.... wouldn't you be ******?? Now CEO's and big corporations are at a larger scale. But they will still want to make the same income or profit. Corpartions need that profit to pay bills, pay salaries, pay permits, and even expand!!! I mean do law makers understand that this could stop expansion of restaurants!!! I know the local corp. that owns the many Mc D's in my area were planning on building 7 new stores in the next 5 years in the area. But if MN gets a wage hike like the ones in this article.... They will halt that ASAP. Hmmmm.... lost jobs??? Lost property taxes??? Lost income taxes?? Lost construction jobs??.... ETC..... people don't think.

So when laws are forced on them they have to make decisions....

1. Increase cost of the goods/services 
2. Law off workers 
3. Cut costs and possibly quality of service 
4. find cheaper ingredients or components (could be buying from out of country....mexico produce!!!) 
5. etc.

Now lets think about this in another issue that nobody is talking about.... INFLATION. that is why we need $15 min wage... that is why we as a society can't seem to get ahead and always need or want more. That is the main reason why there is a "wealth gap".

Now lets look at why inflation is happening.... increase taxes, increase in wages, increase in costs of goods, etc. It is greed on all ends. Both from Corp and also from low level workers wanting more money. Which causes everything to go up in prices.

The example I always like to use..... bread....

So you have the farmer who sells the wheat (he needs to get paid his pay his help).... then you have the truck driver who delivers the wheat to the mill..... you have the mill who grinds the wheat and makes flour..... you have the truck driver who delivers the flour to the bakery.... you have the baker make the bread.... you have a truck driver deliver the bread to the store.... you have the stock boy who places the bread on the shelf... you have the check out person ring up the bread.....

*SO 9 PEOPLE NEED TO GET PAID FOR ONE LOAF OF BREAD!!!!* So if everyone gets a wage hike what will that do for the cost of the loaf of bread???? What will that do to you as a consumer and to your "profit" and lower your "income"....and yes it is that simple of a thought process.

But people don't realize this and that is what is wrong with everything and the average voter doesn't think this way.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

On the same note.... Overtime law... what this will do to small businesses. Read what is in bold.... Look at all the hits small business are taking.... Health care law, hourly wage increases, overtime increases, etc. What will that do to small businesses!!! KILL THEM. So much for making the "wealth gap" closer.

Again if you really want to know what is going on with the economy and the laws getting passed.... read the money area of MSN. It contradicts what you read on the front page about 90% of the time. These articles are written by people who study and know the economics. They don't write a knee jerk reaction piece. They take time and look at all the facts and then report.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/smallbus ... id=DELLDHP



> NEW YORK - A proposal to give millions of U.S. workers a raise is forcing restaurant owner Michelle Shriver to make some hard choices.
> 
> The Obama administration's proposed change in overtime regulations could lead Shriver to put salaried managers on shifts, limiting their hours and making it more difficult to run her six Tropical Smoothie Cafes. Shriver says she can't afford the overtime she'd have to pay under the proposal.
> 
> ...


----------

